# Anyone tried giving this food to their betta?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a new product being carried by Foster & Smith called Ocean Nutrition Instant brine shrimp. It comes in what looks like a baby food jar, only slightly smaller. I thought my betta would love it. But when I put a little in the tank, he just looked at the cloud of soupy stuff like he didn't even know it was food, and made no attempt to even investigate it. Has anyone tried it, and did your betta like it? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

The food is intended for fry, it's possible that the adult betta doesn't view it as food or just isn't interested.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I recommend you try flightless fruit flies. They are alive and float on the surface. Most surface feeders like them.


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

my Bettas like chunky food,they love sinking wafers from hikari,they pick them up and carry them,they look like they have plates in their mouth,its so funny. and no,never heard of that food,and i buy from F & Smith.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As stated above thi is food or fry,the adult sees no reason to go for it.The pellets by Ocean Nutrition is loved by my fish.In order to give them treats look into frozen bloodworms and live cultures such as the fruit flies mentioned above and daphnia.Shrimp are also loved by them so if you can find ghost shrimps get some for him every once in awhile.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Foster and Smith doesn't mention anywhere in the item description that its for fry, or I wouldn't have bought it. Hopefully my corys ate it when it hit the bottom. Its only good for 14 days too, didn't know that either. You refrigerate it, and throw the rest away after 14 days. No way will I use even half of it. Oh, my betta likes the sinking algea wafers that I have for my corys and Mystery snails too! He does the same thing--holds it in his mouth as he swims around, and even "attacks" it when he finds it in the sand. What characters bettas are! I also feed Hikari pellets, and I think the other pellets I have are Ocean nutrition. Not sure, as I put them in a container and threw away the package. I also feed freeze dried bloodworms and frozen fish eggs and frozen Mysis shrimp. He seems to spit everything out except for pellets that have been softened for a few minutes in the water. I don't know where to get flightless fruit flies. Besides that, I have no place to store them, or keep them alive. I know now that I have to get some frozen brine shrimp! Thanks all. I have so many questions, being a newbie to all this!


----------

